# May not be seeing ShawtyCat for a few days....



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey guys,

Ive just officially started labor. Got 10 cms to go. Will tell you later when the baby is born. Im so happy this will be over soon. Hopefully today or tomorrow. 

Jodi


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Shawtycat,
I'm crossing my fingers for you and your baby!
Have a good L&D...and update us ASAP! 

Pongi


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

Shawtycat, this is so wonderful!
Hope you have an easy labour ( is there such a thing?) and that everything goes well.
love and strength to you, Polly


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

shawtycat

Good luck, and don't forget to breath!!

Bring some classical music to the birthing room, I did it both times, my wife could care less..but it relaxed me


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Aha!

Time to prepare to post the next part of my book about bread in child birth.

Babies always bring luck 

CT is a very lucky site 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Best of luck to you and your new baby, Shawty!
Breathe......
This is the hardest work a human can do.
Breathe..........
Happiness abounds on the other side.
Breathe................


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You go, girl! Push! Breathe! Push! Breathe!

and may G-d watch over you and the little one.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

ShawtyCat,congratulations on the forthcoming birth of your baby.
I,seen quite a few babies,i have 17 cousins It`s great to hear some good news,thanks for sharing it with us.Leo.:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

We'll miss you! Good luck!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Yipeeeeeeeee!!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

My thoughts and prayers go to you SC. You go girl!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Congrats and good luck , Shawty Cat!
I'm sure by the third one you know what to do - breathe, breathe, breathe - keep thinking of circles geting bigger! (That's what my midwife used to tell me!)
And remember - every baby brings a loaf of bread!
Love and peace - 
Monkey


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I wish you and your baby health and joy.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Jodi!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, Jodi, didn't see this til this am, and hope that by now you and bebe are snuggling close together!!! My thoughts are with you, and I hope everything went well!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Sorry I couldn't be there to assist.

Danielle RT Fulltime
Chef playing around.
Iam sure the baby will be beautiful.
Danielle


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I hope that by now both baby and mother are doing well. Congratulatins Jodi!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey Shawty! The suspense is killin' us!  Hope you and baby are well.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Okay, enough of the 'labor' stuff... how did it go?!?!?!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I was wondering about it too!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Jodi is way past Miserable!

So last thurs the doc said I was in the early stages of labor...(BTW Ive since switched docs). I went into "false labor" fri morning and ended up in Labor and Deliver. The only reason I went into false labor was because of the examination she gave me. At least that's what the L& D nurses say. I don't think my baby boy liked being smushed around like that. 

So I go to L&D because of the pain and another thing Im not mentioning online, and because I was having contractions but they weren't doing much or getting any stronger so I got sent home. I told them I wouldn't have come in if it wasn't for the orders the doc had given me the day before about the thing Im not mentioning.  If you wanna know youll have to PM me.

So now Ive been having contractions every 10 minutes since Thursday.  Im also on bed rest cause the baby keeps settling on my Sciatic (sp?) nerve and my feet keep giving out on me. Ive got heartburn 24/7 to the point where I get it just from drinking water! I can't seem to get more than 2 to 3 hours of sleep and Im not allowed to leave the house by myself anymore. And on top of that...Im OVERDUE!

My new doctor says now that if nothing happens in the next 2 to 3 days he's gonna induce me. I am soooo miserable.  


Jodi

PS

Oh forgot to mention...to top it all off...im losing weight.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hang on Jodi!!!!

Concentrate on yourself and the baby and [email protected]#$% the rest!! :bounce:


Hang on and you will do fine!!!!!! I am certain about that!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

We're pulling for you...(not pushing for you though )
Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Shawty,

I hope your labor and delivery are as quick as mine! I will be thinking of you these next couple of days. Good luck, and focus on the prize.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

No lie: I heard on the traffic report during tonight's rush hour that there were delays on some road in Jersey (exit 50?) because a woman was giving birth in a car pulled off on the shoulder. OMG, was that *YOU* ?!?!?!?

If not, I hope this made you laugh so hard that the little guy popped out wanting to know what was so funny!


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Awww.  *gives you a back rub* (I dunno if that would make you feel better or worse?) I hope your little guy comes out soon. Do you have a name picked out yet?

My hubby and I are going to try to get pregnant next month. I hope my pregnancy and L&D are as easy as Momoreg's!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Atheaneus,

I wish this baby would come soon. Im trying to hang in there but think I will go stark raving mad soon. :crazy:

Funny CC,

Why can't you push? Id appreciate any break youd be willing to offer.  :lol:

Suzanne,

That was funny, and I wish it were true, but no it wasnt me...Im not allowed to drive anymore.  Thanks for all the support guys....I was starting to get a little sad. Probably why I actually lost weight at this weeks weigh in. Im already 41 wks pregnant and will be 42 next friday. By that time I should be induced if nothing happens. I just wish these contractions would get stronger and closer together.

Momo,

I wish my babies were as sweet as yours...all of mine have been late. My little girl by 2 weeks and my son by 4 days. Looks like this little guy is aiming for the 2 week mark. I must eat too well since they dont seem to want to leave.  Did I mention that all my kids love food, cooking and the kitchen? I wonder why. 

LCS

We picked Dimitri Alexander Diakakis for his name. My mom was bothering us that Dimitri is always the bad guy in the soaps and I told her that she is watching way too much TV. 

I wish you and your hubby lots of luck and REALLY HOPE that your baby is as sweet as Momo's. She really should bottle her genes for us. I could certainly use a transfusion. 

Jodi


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I think Dimitri is a great name. In mythology, I think Dimitrios was the man who traveled around with a lit lamp, perpetually searching for an honest man.
I guess the lamp was a symbol for the light of truth. Great name, Shawty. Don't pay attention to those soaps--everyone in those stories needs a good job and psychotherapy in my mind.
Good luck and best wishes for that soon-to-come sweetie-pie!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I like that name too!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What a lovely name you picked Jodi. I hope your little boy will show his face soon.


If he doesn't come out soon tell him he'll be call Celestin or Babar.... That might be enough to scare him!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I figured the little one would have made an appearance by now! We just got back from a trip to ID to see my MIL and now are headed to FL to house hunt. Don't know when I'll be able to check back but my thoughts are with you (both!).


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Let's all cheer...push 'em out, push 'em out, waaaaayyy out!

Come on girl! We're waiting. 
I used to teach Lamaze. Want me to breath with you? In two three four, out two three four.....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't get me wrong but from a mans point of view I rather doubt your husband wants to get pregnant! 

Ahh Dimitri (imagine his voice) let's hope he doesn't come out talking like the soapy Dimitri.

As Momo said and hang in there. We're thinking about you.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Well the big day is almost here...Im now 41 weeks and will be induced tomorrow at 7am. Thank you thank you thank you. Beggin really does work 

Ill let you know how the baby is in a couple of days.

Thanks for all the support. It really helped alot.

Jodi


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Have a healthy baby


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jodi,
I'm assuming you are in L&D today. I have refrained from posting because of a rediculous superstition I have. You, your family and Dimitri are in our prayers. Keep us posted as soon as you can.
JS&N


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello,

Im not gonna post a separate announcement, I will just update this thread.

After a 7 hour labor, Dimitri Alexander was born on Saturday June 22nd at 6:25am weighing 7 lbs and 10.6 ounces, 21 inches long.

Here are his first pictures:

Dimitri's First Photos

Jodi


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Congratulations Jodi and Demitri!!!!!

Snuggle up and enjoy some happy times...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

May god look down on you and your sweet family and fill your path with fragrant rose petals


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Jodi, Congratulations!!! He's soooo cute! And at 21", he's no shawty. Welcome back.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Congratulations, Jodi! Baby is beautiful - I wanted to reach in to the picture, and cuddle him! Best to you and your family, and welcome back!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Way to go Shawty!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Baby Dimitri is so beautiful! Congratulations Shawty!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY JOY!!!!!!!!!!

He's adorable! Mazel tov to you both, and the whole family!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jodi,
A summer employment application is in the mail. Hey! don't laugh. it's only 15 yrs. away.
Congratulations
JS&N


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Congrats Jodi - I kept the candles goin'! I'm glad baby Dimitri arrived safely - he's beautiful!!! Now comes the fun part... 

Monkey:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Congratulations and all good wishes for a wonderful future for you and all your babies.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Congratulations on a beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

ShawtyCat,well done!Dimitri is a winner 
He certainly was worth waiting for!!
I`m soft though where babies are concerned,please give him a big hug for me.Leo :chef:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You guys are sooo sweet :blush: Thank you very much. I dont know what else to say. The congratualtions are overwhelming. 
Thank you.

Jodi and The Munchkins

I do know one thing though.....he loves food already.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I raise a glass to Demitri. May he have a long life filled with love, family, friends, and food....Cheers!


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I'll raise a glass to that cheers.
Congratulations to you,Dimitri and the rest of the family.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Na ziseis Dimitri! :bounce: 

Congrats SC!! your baby is beautiful. Don't forget the blue bead


----------



## zouzouni (May 30, 2002)

welcome Dimitri to this wondrous world 

A big hug, ShawtyCat!

zouzouni


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

CONGRATULAZIONI JODI...
E BENVENUTO DIMITRI!:bounce: 

Pongi

P.S. He is SO cute that looks like an Italian baby


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

He's beautiful Jodi, congrats!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ma'azel Tov and all the best to you and yours.

Roots to grow and wings to soar... all the best wishes for your son.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Jodie! He's a georgous little baby. Can I babysit please?


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Isa,we all know that Dimitri is brilliant and that we all want to babysit!! As i am British,i shall join the queue,something people here are famous for 
Babies are wonderful,they`re more fun once they start to walk!!
Leo,:chef:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Shawts!! Good job!  He's gorgeous (but given how your other children look, no surprise there).

Please give him my customary greeting to newborns and kiss his little feet. Be well...eat well, too. Don't know if you're breast feeding but you need all kinds of lean protein for that (and they say a beer stimulates milk as well...That's *A* beer).

A big ^5 to you...our best wishes to your entire family.


----------

